# Folding chairs/recliners



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Your recommendations please? looking for something with long life without needing a mortgage :roll:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lafumas, bought in France at the Lafuma outlet shop in Calais.  

tony


----------



## FirstJood (Dec 28, 2005)

*Leisure chairs*

I would say go with the best you can afford. We have had tents, caravans and motorcaravans and tried all sorts of seats, I've tried folding, basic chairs, not good, then there are the directors type chairs but they come in different seat widths and they tend to go round where the seat meets the frame....some collapsed a few days into the holiday, fortunately the company repaid for the faulty goods.
This year I have splashed out on some Lafuma chairs and so far have not been disappointed. They have micro recline from upright to almost horizontal, with a lock feature under the armrest, and are made of a textiline fabric which hopefully will be better than canvas, friends complain that in the heat of France, they sweat and the seats stain, textiline can be washed with warm soapy water....
Riversway leisure supplied my chairs

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk

Special price for 2 chairs but I don't know whether that was at the time I bought them or whether it's their usual policy.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We bought a pair of the lightweight Lafuma chairs some time ago and were very disappointed with the performance, the seats were going soggy and the seams starting to give way after 18 months or so. Not what I'd expect of a top end product.
We replaced them with some cheaper examples (Riversway own brand I think) at half the price and they've lasted much better - much comfier too.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have recently bought two Quest Henley padded chairs. They are very comfortable and can be used as table chairs in their upright position or as recliners. They appear well constructed although only time will tell.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

The Lafumas look very similar to the the Wilkinson's 'own' product at £40, same weight as well and having sat in one today suspect that they will last a few years.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LaFuma*

My LaFumas, bought second hand about three and half years ago are still going strong. I woulf definitely replace them when the time comes with another pair.

Russell


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We bought some a few days ago with sun canopy - review here: http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/05/excellent-small-outdoor-chairs-with-sun-canopy/


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Apologies for semi-hijacking the topic, but it's on the theme:

I've got lafuma's (excellent) but they are difficult to fit in the under-bed locker, I’d welcome suggestions of any that pack better into a restricted space.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

We have a couple of Dukdalf high recliners which we bought from Riversway. They are very comfortable and light and fold to go in one of the lockers.

We also bought a couple of footrests with them which effectively turn them into loungers.

They were from Riversay in Preston but it is local to us.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

We had a trip up to riversway leisure last year and got some chairs.





norm


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Cater_racer,

I would agree about Dukdalf chairs. I have two + two footrests in the [small] shower cubicle. Fit in easily.
Folded dimensions 106[L] x 60[W] x 10[D] cm
Tested up to 100kg

Regards,

Dave

>Dukdalf<


----------

